# Installieren Sie Mods & Maps von unserer DVD?



## Administrator (30. November 2007)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## BiJay (30. November 2007)

[x] Nein, ich beziehe Mods und Maps von woanders


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2007)

[X] Nein, weil mir einfach die Zeit fehlt Maps & Mods zutesten. Mir fehlt ja schon die Zeit neue Spiele ausgiebig zu spielen, wie z.B. The Witcher, Crysis & aktuell Mass Effect für die XBox360.   

Wenns hoch kommt, hab ich in der Woche ca. 2-4h Zeit, um mich mit meinem Rechner zubeschäftigen bzw. der Xbox360.


----------



## wow02 (12. Dezember 2007)

ja ich beziehe Mods und Maps von der DVD


----------

